# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Soundproof HT

## kkv12

Hi there, Currently building a double story with home theater on the ground floor.  Room dimensions are 5m x 4m x 2.7m  I am looking at improving the soundproofing of the room.  As a first i'll be adding soundscreen r.2 on walls and sub floor.  My question is anyone got any experience with adding resilient mounts and furring channel along with Soundchek plaster?  After an idea of supply and install cost and if going to be a noticeable difference.  My main concern is sound from HT to upstairs bedrooms.  Appreciate any feedback.  Cheers, Kyle

----------


## Moondog55

As you are currently building and at an open stage it might be better to go and see one of the dedicated HT retailers/installers to start getting some quotes. I have investigated but never done anything as the cost benefits were small in this renovation.
What seems to make the most difference and gives the biggest benefit is the combination of staggered stud construction * Rockwool combined with mass and the use of GreenGlue, along with airtight construction. MDF might be better than SoundChek as far as mass goes. Changing the room dimensions slightly to avoid resonances and room nodes is easy to do before the walls go in but those dimensions are a big room and will need some rather large amplification and bigger speakers so if you are installing concealed take that into account when planning the walls and ceiling

----------


## kkv12

> As you are currently building and at an open stage it might be better to go and see one of the dedicated HT retailers/installers to start getting some quotes. I have investigated but never done anything as the cost benefits were small in this renovation.
> What seems to make the most difference and gives the biggest benefit is the combination of staggered stud construction * Rockwool combined with mass and the use of GreenGlue, along with airtight construction. MDF might be better than SoundChek as far as mass goes. Changing the room dimensions slightly to avoid resonances and room nodes is easy to do before the walls go in but those dimensions are a big room and will need some rather large amplification and bigger speakers so if you are installing concealed take that into account when planning the walls and ceiling

  
Thanks,
I have been given recommendations from the HT retailer and suggested Frychek or SoundChek plaster and reading a few forums Resilient mounds and clips seem to help a lot with low frequencies. 
I have asked my builder to price up doing the whole theater room in soundchek, double layer on the ceiling and resilient mounts throughout ceiling and wall and replacing the window reveal and door jamb you extra width of the walls and got quoted 11.5k..  
Just seems grossly overpriced and  not sure how they have come up with this figure. 
As an alternative I asked for the whole HT to be sound check and only the resilient mounts  and clips on the ceiling.. no re-work required to door jamb or window reveal but still came in at 6.5. When materials are only $1200 approx and they would already be plastering the room.. 
Not sure if I am missing something in the labour required to hang soundchek..  and if the benefit is worth that kind of money

----------


## Uncle Bob

You're always going to struggle deadening bass and sub bass frequencies.
I've found one of these to be the best solution  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Would your builder have to resubmit plans etc to council? If so I guess there is a paperwork addition to the actual costs; but it is labour intensive work. It's a dedicated HT room? Why is there a window in it?
Excess bass you need bass traps in the rooms corners etc Sub-bass is very hard to deal with but you can't hear it at normal volumes so it is less of a problem, unless you want +12dB at >15Hz that is. In a 10m<2 room I have used holey 25mm HDF to good effect but I got the panels for free and I have no idea if I could afford them now. Backed with 100mm of Rockwool and heavy felt curtains hung 40mm off the walls. Ceiling was pressed wood pallets topped with lots of acoustic FG, I didn't do the floor tho and lots of noise escaped that way.
$11.5k extra is a lot of money. If all you really want is to be able to sleep while movies are playing why not just pack extra insulation in the space and use a double layer of flooring?
People use GreenGlue rather than resilient channel because of the cost effectiveness  https://www.greengluecompany.com/

----------


## Pulse

I used resilient mounts and fyrcheck, works well. Shouldn’t cost that much extra, mounts used to be about $5 each, spaced at about 1200mm with Ronfo 129 channel and j-track on walls. 
Ask the builders where the cost is, it is about 2hrs extra work to hang channels and the materials you can price yourself. Maybe an extra hour to hang because it’s heavier. 
cheers Pulse  
Se

----------


## r3nov8or

HT headphones?   :Smilie:

----------


## kkv12

> I used resilient mounts and fyrcheck, works well. Shouldnt cost that much extra, mounts used to be about $5 each, spaced at about 1200mm with Ronfo 129 channel and j-track on walls. 
> Ask the builders where the cost is, it is about 2hrs extra work to hang channels and the materials you can price yourself. Maybe an extra hour to hang because its heavier. 
> cheers Pulse  
> Se

  This is what I thought also .. Unfortunately with the builder it is an all or nothing when it comes to the trade, I did ask if I can get done separately but due to liability they said no .. But I could get all the plaster done by a trade but than I'm liable for all repairs & damage. 
When I asked the builder about the price, this was the response "The price is what it is and I can't comment on how our Plasterer came up with his figures" 
It's ether pay the builder to do it with the inflated price or other was get them to plaster as normal and add the additional layer to the existing plaster with mounts, channel and frychek, but to get someone in to do it it will probably cost at least 5-6k and then it will need to be painted..  
effort vs savings really

----------


## kkv12

> HT headphones?

  Maybe just go a full VR headset and headphones hey  :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Maybe just go a full VR headset and headphones hey

  Saves building a whole room!  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

I'd be interested in what you finally decide on, just in case we win the lottery and can afford to build a new house

----------

